# Are these any good?



## LostLouisianian

Thinking about getting one of these because I suck at knife sharpening...are these worth it or just another gimmick?

http://www.amazon.com/Work-Sharp-WSKTS-Knife-Sharpener/dp/B003IT5F14


----------



## twinkielk15

I have never used or even seen one of those. You can spend a little less and get a Lansky system, which works great. It's a little more work but you can choose one of four angles, depending on your desired use, and get one heck of an edge.


----------



## Critter

They are not a gimmick and are the real deal for sharpening just about anything. I watched a infomercial on them and picked one up directly from the factory. The idea is that they use different grain belts to hone your knife blades with and they do get them extremely sharp. 

If you have ever seen how they sharpen a knife at the factory you will see that it is the same idea only a smaller scale. 

I also have a friend that has tried just about everything out there to sharpen his knifes, even the Lansky system and he bought one of these and loves it.


----------



## longbow

I work with two guys who have those. I thought I was an ace at sharpening knives until I saw how sharp they could get their knives with that thing. I was impressed with that sharpener.


----------



## DallanC

Yes, it rocks. Completely replaced alot of my other sharpeners (Landsky, buck etc).

You want the "Ken Onion" edition though, not the cheap base model. It has a wider belt for a more even surface, and it has more blade angle adjustments.


-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys

I bought one after a tread about them awhile back. YES, it is great!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder

You can go to Scheels and try it out if you want. They have one on display that is operational and you can sharpen your knifes if you got them.


----------



## Critter

mikevanwilder said:


> You can go to Scheels and try it out if you want. They have one on display that is operational and you can sharpen your knifes if you got them.


Do they let you change the belts out so that you can go from the coarse belt to get the angle then to the really fine purple one for the final edge?


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> Do they let you change the belts out so that you can go from the coarse belt to get the angle then to the really fine purple one for the final edge?


HAhahaha I like how you think. Take in your knife, get the demo sharpening. "Oh lemme think about it, cya next year" :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## mikevanwilder

Critter said:


> Do they let you change the belts out so that you can go from the coarse belt to get the angle then to the really fine purple one for the final edge?


Yeah unfortunately I don't think they do. Just let you test it out to see if you like it I guess.


----------



## 400BULL

I purchased one of those several years back and they do indeed put a wicked edge on a knife in no time at all. Having said that I will not use it on my nice hunting knives. It will eat up your blade in no time if you do not watch what you are doing. I would HIGHLY recommend perfecting the technique using your cheap kitchen knives first. 

400bull


----------



## Al Hansen

I use the one at Sportsmans every couple of months. Works great.


----------



## mrkrik

I'm going to have to try one of these. I really suck at sharpening. Thanks for the link.


----------



## RandomElk16

I went in and tried the demo. Wasn't sure so I brought in all my different knives to see how it handled the angles. 


After that I realized I didn't need my knives sharpened and decided not to get it.


----------



## DEVIANT

Have one for about two years now. 
All I can say is it is worth it. Use that thing to sharpen my knives I keep on my boat as well as the ones in the house ad it always puts a new edge on without grinding the crap out f the blade.


----------



## Critter

The only way that I could see it grinding the crap out of the blade is if you use the coarse belt all the time. On mine once I have the angle I just use the purple belt or the finest grit belt and have no problems. 

It is no different if you use a oil stone. A coarse oil stone will take metal off until you have the proper angle and then you use the fine stone which still removes metal but at a much slower rate. The nice thing about the Work Sharp is that the guide gives you the angle that you need to sharpen your knife every time.


----------



## Gee LeDouche

Agreed. I have this one also and it works well. I wish I would have spent the extra $$ and gotten the ken onion model, but what I use it for it works great and REALLY puts an edge on a blade quick. That reminds me, I need to buy more belts.. lol


----------



## carsonc1974

Like others have already stated. get the Ken Onion version and dont look back.


----------



## RonHardy

I have bought WSKTS last month. It works like a charm


----------



## ssssnake529

Based on this thread, I bought the Ken Onion Worksharp.

Sharpened all my kitchen knives. This thing truly delivers. So nice to have truly sharp knives again, and it didn't take forever to do it either.


----------

